# All my hero’s were cowboys.



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m really showing my age here with this post. Thing is, I remember them all.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Feb 22, 2022)

All my heroes were (still are I guess now that I think about it) the characters in movies and tv shows played a lot by Katherine Hepburn, etc., happy young single gals who had great jobs and lived in great little apartments in the big city. One exception, Bob Newhart's wife played by Suzanne Pleshette in the Bob Newhart show. Nobody was ever out in the hot sun doing boring old yardwork, if you wanted to go anywhere you could either walk because it was only a block away or you just took the subway or a cab; heaven!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

When I was about 6 me and my girlfriend played Roy Rogers and Dale Evans all the time!


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 3, 2022)

I watched _The Lone Ranger _as a kid, where well-educated Native American Jay Silverheels who studied Shakespeare had to play faithful Indian companion _Tonto _as a monosyllabic stoic.  The character was reinvented by Johnny Depp in the 2013 _Lone Ranger _movie…


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 3, 2022)

Lash LaRue, my mother knew him, not well but I remember stories about gumbo at Lash's house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2022)

I shook hands with Roy Rogers and Gene Autry in Miles City, Montana.  (I was just a kid)
Yup!


----------



## David777 (Mar 3, 2022)

Almost everybody in our senior era growing up in the 50s/60s watched endless Westerns on television. As someone that for over 2 decades has been OTA without cable or streaming services, I'll occasionally watch some of the old shows and a 1/2 hour one I've always enjoyed is the slow cerebral "Have Gun Will Travel".


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

David777 said:


> Almost everybody in our senior era growing up in the 50s/60s watched endless Westerns on television. As someone that for over 2 decades has been OTA without cable or streaming services, I'll occasionally watch some of the old shows and a 1/2 hour one I've always enjoyed is the slow cerebral "Have Gun Will Travel".


..yep we did watch a lot of westerns when we were kids in the 60's.. from Roy rodgers, to Bonanza... from the Lone Ranger to John Wayne in just about everything, .....and to this day comfort TV..is a rainy Sunday afternoon indoors,  and an old western on TV..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2022)

David777 said:


> Almost everybody in our senior era growing up in the 50s/60s watched endless Westerns on television. As someone that for over 2 decades has been OTA without cable or streaming services, I'll occasionally watch some of the old shows and a 1/2 hour one I've always enjoyed is the slow cerebral "Have Gun Will Travel".


As for me, I'm a big "Gunsmoke " fan!  "Lonesome Dove" might be my favorite movie!  Well, One of two.
Also, Teddy Roosevelt is my "real life" cowboy hero!


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 5, 2022)

Yup, Paladin was probably my favorite western back when. A little different than the rest. 



David777 said:


> I'll occasionally watch some of the old shows and a 1/2 hour one I've always enjoyed is the slow cerebral "Have Gun Will Travel".


----------



## old medic (Mar 5, 2022)

Had a dear friend that was full blooded Catawba Indian...  Had a shirt that stated All my HEROS killed Cowboys....


----------



## Remy (Mar 6, 2022)

I must say I love a man in a cowboy hat.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 6, 2022)

I have watched all 6 years of "Have Gun Will Travel" on DVD.  Good show but Rawhide and Gunsmoke are better.


David777 said:


> Almost everybody in our senior era growing up in the 50s/60s watched endless Westerns on television. As someone that for over 2 decades has been OTA without cable or streaming services, I'll occasionally watch some of the old shows and a 1/2 hour one I've always enjoyed is the slow cerebral "Have Gun Will Travel".


n


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2022)

We love our cowboys  in Texas  
 ...  and it's a great time to see them in action   ..  March is Rodeo  Month in Houston.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> We love our cowboys  in Texas
> ...  and it's a great time to see them in action   ..  March is Rodeo  Month in Houston.


I was never a cowboy fan until I saw this yummy cowboy.


----------

